# when work is slow



## WhitehouseRT (Aug 20, 2013)

What do you guys usually do when work is slow to bring in some extra cash?? I hate being off, I love my job and just want to be able to do it.... :rant...


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Work harder when there is work. Because the hardest working guys don't get laid off.


----------



## WhitehouseRT (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm not laid-off, company is just slow on jobs....


----------



## Kryptes (Aug 6, 2013)

Never really had the luxury of being slow. Was laid off 16 years ago for 2 months but have had 35-50 hour weeks since. Sometimes I wish I had abit more time off esespecially now that I have kids. I keep saying "next year I will take fridays off" but never seems to happen. Slow down here and there would do wonders for my health and mental well being I am sure.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

I do a lot of volunteer work - no cash but it keeps me busy and helps out folks who need it. I will do painting and/or plaster work for cash...but seldomly.


----------



## jordan_paul (Oct 4, 2011)

Side job like crazy!


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

WhitehouseRT said:


> What do you guys usually do when work is slow to bring in some extra cash?? I hate being off, I love my job and just want to be able to do it.... :rant...


What type of work do you do, and what level are you ? Oh Union forum oops !


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

jordan_paul said:


> Side job like crazy!


And picket non union jobs cause they take the work from u .. Right?


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

WhitehouseRT said:


> What do you guys usually do when work is slow to bring in some extra cash?? I hate being off, I love my job and just want to be able to do it.... :rant...


every store or gas station I go to, I look up & see if a lite is off.

I leave my card everywhere.............with clerks to give the manager in the morning.

anything & anywhere..............make the work. it is there. I find it.


----------



## jordan_paul (Oct 4, 2011)

Next72969 said:


> And picket non union jobs cause they take the work from u .. Right?


I don't believe in picketing. If a man wants to make his living working non-union so be it, I don't endorse any kind of union thugery.


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

jordan_paul said:


> I don't believe in picketing. If a man wants to make his living working non-union so be it, I don't endorse any kind of union thugery.


I applaude you. Youre still part of a double standard which is helping to ruin the union as a whole.


----------



## jordan_paul (Oct 4, 2011)

Next72969 said:


> I applaude you. Youre still part of a double standard which is helping to ruin the union as a whole.


I wouldn't agree. My hall supports side jobs because it takes work away from non-union.


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

jordan_paul said:


> I wouldn't agree. My hall supports side jobs because it takes work away from non-union.


Ive now heard and seen it all


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

So you dont support "thuggery" but youd work on a job if your union stole it from a non union ec right


----------



## jordan_paul (Oct 4, 2011)

Next72969 said:


> Ive now heard and seen it all


It makes sense dosent it. We're not competing against ourselves. The majority of union shops do big commercial and industrial jobs. The majority of non-union jobs are residential and light commercial jobs. The majority of side jobbers do resi work. The more we can take from non-union the better it is for us.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Next72969 said:


> I applaude you. Youre still part of a double standard which is helping to ruin the union as a whole.


Why are you posting here?

Seriously - I never understood that - you obviously are not union and don't like unions and this post is in a section of the site devoted to unions so why do the non union folks come in here and **** up every thread?

I mean it would be like me going into the Canadian section of the site and telling those folks over and over again that they put their panels up wrong.

You have to go out of your way to make an ass out of yourself - just wondering why.


----------



## jordan_paul (Oct 4, 2011)

Next72969 said:


> So you dont support "thuggery" but youd work on a job if your union stole it from a non union ec right


There's no such thing as stealing jobs pal because they don't belong to anyone in the first place. The one with the best bid gets the job.


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

I didn't look first & see this was in the "union" area.....I thought at first was a contractor lookin' for work. sry


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

SparkyDino said:


> I didn't look first & see this was in the "union" area.....I thought at first was a contractor lookin' for work. sry


But you left some nice advice...promote promote promote. For the folks who side job that is something they should be doing. 

My issue with doing side work is I am not a contractor, don't carry contractor's insurance or bonding etc. If I wanted to be a contractor, I would be one and do all those things.


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

eejack said:


> Why are you posting here? Seriously - I never understood that - you obviously are not union and don't like unions and this post is in a section of the site devoted to unions so why do the non union folks come in here and **** up every thread? I mean it would be like me going into the Canadian section of the site and telling those folks over and over again that they put their panels up wrong. You have to go out of your way to make an ass out of yourself - just wondering why.


Nothing against unions u cant make that call. You dont know me. This jackass said sidejob like crazy as a response which is something i dont agree with. It was only a matter of time til u came here supporting unions. Any idiot here for a day knew youd come in full armor. Im as much a part of this forum as you are and i can post wherever i want


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

Im so glad the union has done well for you. Im doing fine on the other side of things. Perhaps my view is skewed because im from local 3s territory and ive had jobs shut down and seen the thuggery. My boss pays in the 100s of thousands to keep union shops quiet and out of our way. Non union mostly does resi. Stupidest chit i ever heard. Bunch of fan boys


----------



## jordan_paul (Oct 4, 2011)

Next72969 said:


> Nothing against unions u cant make that call. You dont know me. This jackass said sidejob like crazy as a response which is something i dont agree with. It was only a matter of time til u came here supporting unions. Any idiot here for a day knew youd come in full armor. Im as much a part of this forum as you are and i can post wherever i want


So I'm a jackass because I do something you don't agree with eh. What's it like to be stupid?


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

jordan_paul said:


> So I'm a jackass because I do something you don't agree with eh. What's it like to be stupid?


Lol lol


----------



## jordan_paul (Oct 4, 2011)

Next72969 said:


> Lol lol


Proof is in the numbers. How many non union outfits compared to union outfits have the man power (200 plus guys as an example) or even have the available insurance or cash flow to bid 50,100,250 million plus jobs?


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

Im actually sorry i derailed this guys thread


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

Show me the numbers. Where do u get them? I work for a non-union contractor and all we do is large commercial /industrial. Did we get the job because were incapable and underinsured?


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

jordan_paul said:


> Proof is in the numbers. How many non union outfits compared to union outfits have the man power (200 plus guys as an example) or even have the available insurance or cash flow to bid 50,100,250 million plus jobs?


How many union company's have those credentials? How many $50 million jobs are out there to bid on? Yet alone $250 million.


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

Bkessler said:


> How many union company's have those credentials? How many $50 million jobs are out there to bid on? Yet alone $250 million.


Watch out bro ur giving eejack a hardon


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

eejack said:


> I do a lot of volunteer work - no cash but it keeps me busy and helps out folks who need it. I will do painting and/or plaster work for cash...but seldomly.


 Do you pay the proper dues to the painters and plaster union?


----------



## jordan_paul (Oct 4, 2011)

Next72969 said:


> Show me the numbers. Where do u get them? I work for a non-union contractor and all we do is large commercial /industrial. Did we get the job because were incapable and underinsured?


The ESA publishes a list every year of which companies get what permits. Our union breaks it down and charts who gets which jobs. Last year the union got 90% of the jobs 50 million dollars plus. 80% of the jobs 25 million dollars, etc etc. But non-union gets 75% of the jobs up to fifty thousand dollars. That's why I said the majority of non union does resi and light commercial because they well...do.

I didn't say *only* union contractors gets the big jobs, I said the majority of union contractors get the big work.

_n._ _pl._ *ma·jor·i·ties* 
*1. *The greater number or part; a number more than half of the total.

If you weren't so stupid I wouldn't have to show you a definition of what majority means. I bet you had to buy you license didn't you.


----------



## jordan_paul (Oct 4, 2011)

Bkessler said:


> How many union company's have those credentials? How many $50 million jobs are out there to bid on? Yet alone $250 million.


Quite a lot actually. Ontario has four big cities (Toronto, Hamilton, Ottawa, Thunder Bay) with huge projects going on. Nuke plants, hospitals, skyscrapers, government facilities, universities, data centers etc.


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

jordan_paul said:


> The ESA publishes a list every year of which companies get what permits. Our union breaks it down and charts who gets which jobs. Last year the union got 90% of the jobs 50 million dollars plus. 80% of the jobs 25 million dollars, etc etc. But non-union gets 75% of the jobs up to fifty thousand dollars. That's why I said the majority of non union does resi and light commercial because they well...do. I didn't say only union contractors gets the big jobs, I said the majority of union contractors get the big work. n. pl. ma·jor·i·ties 1. The greater number or part; a number more than half of the total. If you weren't so stupid I wouldn't have to show you a definition of what majority means. I bet you had to buy you license didn't you.


Your*


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

What were we arguing about again


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Next72969 said:


> What were we arguing about again


 I think it had something to do with whether the Leafs would win the Stanley Cup again in his lifetime or not


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

Next72969 said:


> What were we arguing about again


IGNORING..........bring that up & get the thread locked :laughing:


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

U asked how many non union contractors get the big work and i said i work for one of them and u turned it into u using the word majority once 18 posts ago.


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

Thats y i wAs so confused


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

Ok im just gonna IGNORE THIS THREAD AND EVERYONE IN IT . Ban me


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

Next72969 said:


> Ok im just gonna IGNORE THIS THREAD AND EVERYONE IN IT . Ban me



:jester::thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

eejack said:


> Why are you posting here? Seriously - I never understood that - you obviously are not union and don't like unions and this post is in a section of the site devoted to unions so why do the non union folks come in here and **** up every thread? I mean it would be like me going into the Canadian section of the site and telling those folks over and over again that they put their panels up wrong. You have to go out of your way to make an ass out of yourself - just wondering why.


This section is not devoted to unions .

It's the only section the union can be brought up in.

If you want to go discuss your union crap go to friends and family.

Anyone can come in this section and say whatever they want about unions.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

jordan_paul said:


> Quite a lot actually. Ontario has four big cities (Toronto, Hamilton, Ottawa, Thunder Bay) with huge projects going on. Nuke plants, hospitals, skyscrapers, government facilities, universities, data centers etc.


I've been on one $25m non union job and we routinely do $1-10m jobs as a non union shop and our biggest competitors are also non union. I guess it's a bout location. This is in SoCal. Back home in Detroit it's mostly union on big jobs.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hmm, I know I have worked on multiple 100million dollar union jobs... Just saying. 

as for when times are slow, Prior to being an electrician, I worked as an electrical engineer, and an upper level IT person. 

I keep a second job as a consultant when work is good, then go back to full time when work is slow. 

I will do odd side electrical jobs for friends/family when needed. 

I would love to say i can rely on the trades for income, but i think i have a better chance of my dog making me a steak dinner


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Its best to always have a fall back plan...years ago I became a landlord....good business for a tradesmen...steady income and you meet tons of other tradesmen that can help you out and you in turn them..never ever put all your eggs in one basket....ever...work comes and goes...you may become disabled..life is a funny business and it don't care who you are or what you believe in....learn something else...even if it truck driving or hair cutting..or code writing (ITstuff not NEC)...you will be amazed at the feeling of self worth you will get....I go to bed and know I don't have to depend on any one or thing for everything.....that's called piece of mind....I have a bud that has a lawn service company does ok...another is a tin knocker but he fixes boat props....see ?....


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Next72969 said:


> Nothing against unions u cant make that call. You dont know me. This jackass said sidejob like crazy as a response which is something i dont agree with. It was only a matter of time til u came here supporting unions. Any idiot here for a day knew youd come in full armor. Im as much a part of this forum as you are and i can post wherever i want


My post was not about defending unions, my post was a question which you answered with insults and whining. But maybe my question was a tad vague so let me ask it again just in case...

Do you post in the union section of this site just to be an ass or do you feel you have something worthwhile to say?


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

robnj772 said:


> This section is not devoted to unions .
> 
> It's the only section the union can be brought up in.
> 
> ...


Actually, it is ( notice it is called Union Topics )

No, unions are discussed pretty much everywhere.

I don't participate in that site - I am not a member of OUR IBEW.

Yes they can, I was just wondering why they do...


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

eejack said:


> My post was not about defending unions, my post was a question which you answered with insults and whining. But maybe my question was a tad vague so let me ask it again just in case... Do you post in the union section of this site just to be an ass or do you feel you have something worthwhile to say?


 It's the union section, not the union only section. I could start a thread and post " the union sucks " and it would belong there. The union section was started because union guys kept trying to interject the union into every thread even thought it was not allowed. It was not allowed cause of the insults and hatred posted by union guys, typical liberal bull****. Be tolerant of us but we won't be of you. Union guys starts an insulting thread and you accuse the merit guy of whining. You are so brainwashed and blind it's frightening




Nathan said:


> Hey Guys, I want to make a quick post and address a few issues that have popped up on Electrician Talk recently. Specifically on the topic of Unions. This site is dedicated to professional electricians and ALL those who work in the electrical industry. That's the topic. We ARE NOT a Union site. We do have a sub forum topic on Unions because it is relevant to a lot of electricians and we feel it's an important topic to cover. We want you to be able to come here and talk about unions issues if that's something that effects you. But attacking people who aren't in Unions or having a US vs. THEM attitude will not be allowed on this site. Please take a moment and read through our Posting Rules and think this through. Are you willing to follow those basic rules of respecting other people and exchanging information with both union and non union electricians? If so then we are glad your here. If not then this probably isn't the site for you. One last note: I think we've proven by having a union topic that we are very open to union members being here so this is not an anti-union post. We just want everyone to respect each other. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

robnj772 said:


> It's the union section, not the union only section. I could start a thread and post " the union sucks " and it would belong there. The union section was started because union guys kept trying to interject the union into every thread even thought it was not allowed. It was not allowed cause of the insults and hatred posted by union guys, typical liberal bull****. Be tolerant of us but we won't be of you. Union guys starts an insulting thread and you accuse the merit guy of whining. You are so brainwashed and blind it's frightening


I do see alot of hatred in these threads.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

Union Topics (23 Viewing)
Discuss electrical union issues and topics here. If your sensitive to this topic please stay out.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

big2bird said:


> Union Topics (23 Viewing) Discuss electrical union issues and topics here. If your sensitive to this topic please stay out.


Show me one union guy who isn't sensitive


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

robnj772 said:


> Show me one union guy who isn't sensitive


That's one wierd question right there.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

eejack said:


> Why are you posting here?
> 
> Seriously - I never understood that - you obviously are not union and don't like unions and this post is in a section of the site devoted to unions so why do the non union folks come in here and **** up every thread?
> 
> ...


Wahhhhhwahhhhh
This section is for Union topics......not Union posters......

Typical union entitlement.......


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Next72969 said:


> Nothing against unions u cant make that call. You dont know me. This jackass said sidejob like crazy as a response which is something i dont agree with. It was only a matter of time til u came here supporting unions. Any idiot here for a day knew youd come in full armor. Im as much a part of this forum as you are and i can post wherever i want


Damn straight.....


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

eejack said:


> Why are you posting here?
> 
> Seriously - I never understood that - you obviously are not union and don't like unions and this post is in a section of the site devoted to unions so why do the non union folks come in here and **** up every thread?
> 
> ...


:laughing:

Please point out where it says this section is only for pro union topics and posts.


If we follow your logic the NEC forum could only have compliments about the NEC. No more complaints about AFCIs or TR receptacles.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

BBQ said:


> :laughing: Please point out where it says this section is only for pro union topics and posts. If we follow your logic the NEC forum could only have compliments about the NEC. No more complaints about AFCIs or TR receptacles.


Maybe the new owner could give us an anti union section.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

robnj772 said:


> Maybe the new owner could give us an anti union section.


How about rat pack?:laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

BBQ said:


> ...No more complaints about AFCIs or TR receptacles.


 *You're not the boss of me!*


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Wahhhhhwahhhhh
> This section is for Union topics......not Union posters......
> 
> Typical union entitlement.......


Where does it say no union posters?

Typical rat entitlement.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

Funny how Union DB and rat level the playing field.
I bet the "sensitive" rodents come out tonight.:jester:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

big2bird said:


> Where does it say no union posters?
> 
> Typical rat entitlement.


That was an epic fail.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

BBQ said:


> That was an epic fail.


Same statement. Different nouns.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

It's the same five non union crybabies, butt buddies or whatever.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Anytime now it will be that little girl electricwomanscott.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

big2bird said:


> Where does it say no union posters?
> 
> Typical rat entitlement.


This mcclarry is a real douch, just ignore him and he will scurry under his little rock like the rest of the rodents.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

big2bird said:


> Where does it say no union posters?
> 
> Typical rat entitlement.


You ****** he blatantly said non union posters should not post in this section. I never said anything close to that. 

Epic fail.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Loose Neutral said:


> This mcclarry is a real douch, just ignore him and he will scurry under his little rock like the rest of the rodents.


Mind your business *****. I wasn't talking to you. . .


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> You ****** he blatantly said non union posters should not post in this section. I never said anything close to that.


Your quote, not mine.:laughing:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

What our non union posters here miss, and miss very badly I might point out, is that no one is saying this is union only, nor denying them the right to post here.

I simple ask, if you are not union and unions have nothing at all to do with you and you have nothing constructive to post, or can even make a post relevant to the original post, why do you post here?

Thread after thread, over and over again, ad nauseum the same 20 or so non union posters come into this part of the forum and post crap. They throw the same pile of insults, the same mindless dreck. 

Ever single thread gets derailed.

If I went into the main section of the site and derailed every single thread there would be epic bawwing. So I ask...

Why do you post here?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Everyone calm down before someone gets a run in their stocking....


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Mind your business *****. I wasn't talking to you. . .


But I'm talking to you dirt bag.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Mind your business *****. I wasn't talking to you. . .


Sensitive?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

eejack said:


> What our non union posters here miss, and miss very badly I might point out, is that no one is saying this is union only, nor denying them the right to post here.
> 
> I simple ask, if you are not union and unions have nothing at all to do with you and you have nothing constructive to post, or can even make a post relevant to the original post, why do you post here?
> 
> ...


Nice try but you derailed this one with your ***** entitlement whining crap.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

big2bird said:


> Sensitive?


Nahhhh. I just hate it when ******s ban together and stick up for each other.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

big2bird said:


> Sensitive?


Like i said he's a little bitch.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

Big John said:


> Everyone calm down before someone gets a run in their stocking....


Actually, I am laughing so hard I almost peed.:laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

big2bird said:


> Same statement. Different nouns.


It does not work, sorry.

I am honest with ya, when you make a good point or joke I admit it.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Nahhhh. I just hate it when ******s ban together and stick up for each other.


 Isn'tthat the pot calling the kettle black. Puss boy.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Nahhhh. I just hate it when ******s ban together and stick up for each other.


Like you, Scotty, and BBQ?


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Nice try but you derailed this one with your ***** entitlement whining crap.


Actually post number 8.
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/when-work-slow-61169/#post1138859

Simple question, can you answer it or just fling poo?


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

BBQ said:


> It does not work, sorry.
> 
> I am honest with ya, when you make a good point or joke I admit it.


Fair enough.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

BBQ said:


> It does not work, sorry.
> 
> I am honest with ya, when you make a good point or joke I admit it.


And that's why I respect you.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

eejack said:


> What our non union posters here miss, and miss very badly I might point out, is that no one is saying this is union only, nor denying them the right to post here.
> 
> I simple ask, if you are not union and unions have nothing at all to do with you and you have nothing constructive to post, or can even make a post relevant to the original post, why do you post here?


Oh, now you have made it clear.

Non union can post here as long as you like what they post.

Got it. :laughing::laughing:

Everyone, listen up! Clear all posts with eejack before posting. 




> Thread after thread, over and over again, ad nauseum the same 20 or so non union posters come into this part of the forum and post crap. They throw the same pile of insults, the same mindless dreck.


_*Thread after thread, over and over again, ad nauseum the same 5 or so union posters come into this part of the forum and post crap. They throw the same pile of insults, the same mindless dreck.*_

See how that works?




> Ever single thread gets derailed.
> 
> If I went into the main section of the site and derailed every single thread there would be epic bawwing. So I ask...
> 
> Why do you post here?


Again folks, it is up to eejack to decide what is a derailment and what is not. :laughing:


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

I think eejack speaks the truth.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

You still haven't answered his question Bob.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Loose Neutral said:


> I think eejack speaks the truth.


I think he's wacked...........


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

big2bird said:


> You still haven't answered his question Bob.


The why do I post here question?:blink:


Simple, I have opinions and this is a public forum.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

BBQ said:


> The why do I post here question?:blink:
> 
> 
> Simple, I have opinions and this is a public forum.


Incorrect. This is a privately held forum with rules. 1st amendment does not apply.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I think he's wacked...........


I think he is LawnGuyLandSparky

Matter in fact I am pretty positive of it


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

robnj772 said:


> I think he is LawnGuyLandSparky
> 
> Matter in fact I am pretty positive of it


I don't think there is any doubt of that.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

BBQ said:


> I don't think there is any doubt of that.


It was pretty obvious from the start.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

big2bird said:


> Incorrect. This is a privately held forum with rules. 1st amendment does not apply.


That is correct, but the forum owners have not made any rules prohibiting my posts and actually more posts and more members is what they want.


----------



## Joest123 (Oct 28, 2013)

What was the point of this thread again? It seems everyone has forgotten.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

BBQ said:


> That is correct, but the forum owners have not made any rules prohibiting my posts and actually more posts and more members is what they want.


I know about post count and vendors. I helped start another forum once.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

Joest123 said:


> What was the point of this thread again? It seems everyone has forgotten.


Hell, I don't even know. Welcome aboard. LOL


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Joest123 said:


> What was the point of this thread again? It seems everyone has forgotten.


What do you other union guys do for money when work is slow.

Welcome to the site.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

BBQ said:


> The why do I post here question?:blink:
> 
> 
> Simple, I have opinions and this is a public forum.


It really isn't a tough question folks - does honesty scare you that much, are you afraid to step outside of your insults and put down for the world to see a truthful answer?

I guess not.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

eejack said:


> What do you other union guys do for money when work is slow...


 It's a loaded question. I've pissed off some union guys I otherwise respect by being frank about that.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

eejack said:


> It really isn't a tough question folks - does honesty scare you that much, are you afraid to step outside of your insults and put down for the world to see a truthful answer?
> 
> I guess not.


Stop spinning and be honest yourself.

You asked why people post here, I answered that question with why I post here. 

I will point out that your question was off topic so stop throwing stones from that glass union hall. :laughing:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

BBQ said:


> Stop spinning and be honest yourself.
> 
> You asked why people post here, I answered that question with why I post here.
> 
> I will point out that your question was off topic so stop throwing stones from that glass union hall. :laughing:


Nice deflection attempt. Every one of your posts in this thread is off topic. I actually answered OP, as did others. You did not ( or actually, could not ).

So, since you kindly non union folks had already derailed the thread I thought it was appropriate.

I did however already know I was not getting an answer.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Big John said:


> It's a loaded question. I've pissed off some union guys I otherwise respect by being frank about that.


Yes, a very loaded question, but worth an honest and frank discussion.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

eejack said:


> What do you other union guys do for money when work is slow.
> 
> Welcome to the site.



work as rats

anything else i can help you with eejack?

~CS~


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> work as rats
> 
> anything else i can help you with eejack?
> 
> ~CS~


Actually, I hate side work anymore. I tune up vintage cars, rebuild/calibrate distributors, stuff like that. Plenty of that kind of work here when I want it.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Bkessler said:


> How many union company's have those credentials? How many $50 million jobs are out there to bid on? Yet alone $250 million.


My local is doing two huge solar projects. One is 550 mega watt on 5500 acres. The other is 450 mw on 3500 acres. These projects are into the billions. We have the next ten to fifteen years of work like this.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

eejack said:


> What do you other union guys do for money when work is slow.
> 
> Welcome to the site.


Side work. Or ride the book. [email protected]$ it!


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

You can find more vaginas in this thread than on Brazzers.

Anyways, I found a sweet little job at a local gun-shop selling machine guns and registered assault weapons out of state on the interwebs, it pays quite well.


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

Next72969 said:


> Ive now heard and seen it all


And I have not yet spoken my friend LOL


----------

